# First Flathead of the year!!!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well went to Deer Creek today with my dad to fish for some saugeye. I always throw a rod out to try and catch some cats as well. Only managed 1 saugeye all day a nice 24 incher, but the highlight of my day was catching 2 flatheads. Caught them both on fillet's of shad on the bottom.

First one was about 5 pounds










Second one was closer to 10 pounds










So I have caught my first channel cat and flatheads for the year...just waiting on that blue now.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm jealous! My earliest flathead came last year on Valentines day. Always fun to get the first flattie of the year. Just waiting on mine now!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

congrats on the first flatties of the year


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on the Flat and Channel. Good luck on the Blue. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS on your first flattie of 09 !!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

nice job congrats


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

nice job,way to go


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Steve, Nate, what happened to you guys last night? figured you would have made the SWOCC Mtg? You could have asked Fishdealer04 in person about the flatties....;^)
Salmonid


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update and nice job , congrats!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats Man


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Salmonid said:


> Hey Steve, Nate, what happened to you guys last night? figured you would have made the SWOCC Mtg? You could have asked Fishdealer04 in person about the flatties....;^)
> Salmonid


I attend Chrurch on Wednesday and Saturday nights, any other nights I would have been, sorry I missed it,


----------



## schwiem1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Man...thats great....I gotta get into catfishing this spring


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice pictures, Spring is right around the corner and seeing those fish makes the itch a little harder to scratch. Good Job


----------

